# Kimber Eclipse 10 Millimeter



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

Anybody here own one? How's the recoil? Long term dependability?


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*10mm*

I second the interest in that. Plus if you have one how's the feeding reliability as compared to .45 ACP in a Kimber?


----------

